# Another day and another mess of river shellcrackers



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Two boats on the creek today....perfect overcast day for hunting and fishing along the Choctawhatchee River. Buddy and I got a late start and I'm loving these the late starts. We fished about 4 hours and the bite was really slow.However we managed decenet mess of river shellcrackers. 36 in the box that included one red belly. Once again, earthworms fished on the bottom.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

That’s a fine day!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FishWalton said:


> Two boats on the creek today....perfect overcast day for hunting and fishing along the Choctawhatchee River. Buddy and I got a late start and I'm loving these the late starts. We fished about 4 hours and the bite was really slow.However we managed decenet mess of river shellcrackers. 36 in the box that included one red belly. Once again, earthworms fished on the bottom.


I assume that Buffalo ate a worm. Do you have that often? I would like to target them for bait with hook and line. Anyway sir your getting it done!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> I assume that Buffalo ate a worm. Do you have that often? I would like to target them for bait with hook and line. Anyway sir your getting it done!


Yep, ate a worm. Thought I had a whopper shellcracker. I have caught maybe three in the past 25 years from the river.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Again , fine mess of fish.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I may have to quit hunting and go back to fishing with you. Save some for seed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I may have to quit hunting and go back to fishing with you. Save some for seed.


It won't last forever, but it's nice to be catching nice bream eaters this time of year


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Making hay while the sun shines! I'm very jealous, JB.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Right.....don't know how long this will last. Weather a little unstable for a couple of days but next week looks good all week. I'm liking this warm weather for this time of year.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another good tailgate full.  
jack


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice! How many days a week do you fish? Your boat does not seem to sit for long.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

murfpcola said:


> Nice! How many days a week do you fish? Your boat does not seem to sit for long.


2 to 4. Depends on weather and how I feel. More of a fair weather guy now. I'm no spring chicken.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang and my boat is sitting under the shed yelling at me now!!!!!!!!! I stopped and talked to an elderly couple the other day and they were doing the same at a boat launch and were tearing em up too.....I can't get the excitement to hunt, so I'm thinking my boat may be put in the water soon!!!!!


----------

